# How many mugs of coffee a day?



## SimplyMyLove (Feb 14, 2016)

As a programmer, I do drink a lot of coffee to keep my brain working, but my wife also suggests me to reduce the consumption on them.

Is there any official or unofficial guideline at all how many mugs of coffee should be allowed a day?

I did sometime feel the heartbeats were too strong, then I stopped drinking any more.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There probably is a recommended daily limit of caffeine (in mg), but it's hard to say how much caffeine is in your mug - factors like roast level, the bean varietal, dose etc are all going to affect it.

If you start to feel all jittery you have hit the limit, drink less next time


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

And it depends on how big you are ... It will effect you more if you have the body of a 4y/o

bit in all coffee is kind of self regulating, if you start to get heartburn, indijestion, diahorea or the jitters then the next day drink less


----------



## SimplyMyLove (Feb 14, 2016)

h1udd said:


> And it depends on how big you are ... It will effect you more if you have the body of a 4y/o
> 
> bit in all coffee is kind of self regulating, if you start to get heartburn, indijestion, diahorea or the jitters then the next day drink less


Many thanks for the advice  I guess I'm better off to drink a bit more water tomorrow.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

These sort of threads always seem to end up as members comparing the size of their manhood. Some people are more sensitive to caffeine than others. Nothing is a right or wrong amount except to you. In the past I had to refrain after 12:00 or no sleep. Now due to a side effect of some meds I could slam down espresso right until I put my head down and be asleep in 10 minutes. Luckily it doesn't seem to affect my pulse rate too much. I do spend a small fortune on beans though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

SimplyMyLove said:


> I did sometime feel the heartbeats were too strong, then I stopped drinking any more.


This Heartbeat is strong


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I'd say until you starting getting palpitations and insomnia, carry on drinking lol.

Just kidding.







 lol


----------



## Koffee (Feb 11, 2016)

SimplyMyLove said:


> As a programmer


Pretty sure every programmer is addicted to coffee, kinda needed to be to focused. You could try tea, it's still caffeine but it might change things up a bit.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

how many mugs you drink in comparison to someone else isnt a measure of how much coffee you are drinking.

Someone could like to put 3 teaspoons of coffee in their mug and drink 3 mugs a day, and you 1 teaspoon of coffee and you drink 8 mugs a day.

They are drinking more coffee but you are drinking more mugs of coffee.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Many eons ago I would have a drip filter machine on my desk and get through 2 full jugs of that a day.

These days in the week I will have an americano for breakfast made with a double followed by a CCD made with 21g of coffee in the morning around 10.30 then another around 2 - 3pm (assuming I am away from home working). At home will have similar to the weekend.

At the weekend I tend to have a 12g V60 whilst the classic heats up then 2 - 3 espresso based drinks through the day (probably 1 x spro, 1 x american and 1 milk based). Only have more than that if people are around and I make coffee in the evening after a meal.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I drink just two (occasionally three) double espressos per day. I never drink coffee after midday.

David


----------



## Angelique Noire (Feb 12, 2015)

I am a milky cup drinker, always singles never doubles and I drink 2-3 a day, very rarely is it more.

When we had out last hot spell, temps of over 40C for days at a time, the machine didn't even get turned on







.


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

Some good articles about coffee 'dosages' on http://coffeeandhealth.org/

I used to drink 3-4 mugs a day but since frequenting this forum & starting to roast my own beans I've been drinking 6-9/day which is far too much & I'm getting slight headaches occasionally now!


----------



## sarends (Dec 18, 2015)

Two - three milk espresso drinks plus one coffee from pourover.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Then there is always this report to ponder

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/12168789/Drinking-coffee-drastically-reduces-risk-of-cirrhosis-study.html


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

2 flat whites of normal coffee but can do more with decaf, I was having 4 per day but coupled with a lack of sleep from my son I was getting heart palpitations so reduced my caffeine intake


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

5 x double expresso 6am 10am 12 noon 3pm 5pm 14g baskets - however as the body takes about 5 hrs to process caffeine - no later than 6pm unless I've got some night work to do,,, like counting owls. On the basis that I don't smoke or drink excessively, I hope to at least make it to 90 and become a burden to my children.

As with most food research tread carefully the Muppets who produce it are usually dependant on proving something in order to get funding for further research or they are out of a job, hence do eat butter don't eat butter, Diesels are greener, vapour cigarettes are safer, MMR causes autism,

Treat all research with suspicion or any food fad, its usually just one tiny piece of limited data that the media hypes up to fill pages and sell advertising, mind you there are a lot of the undead sitting outside Costa and Starbucks.


----------



## Luc_ cI_I (Jan 25, 2016)

Ramrod said:


> Some good articles about coffee 'dosages' on http://coffeeandhealth.org/
> 
> I used to drink 3-4 mugs a day but since frequenting this forum & starting to roast my own beans I've been drinking 6-9/day which is far too much & I'm getting slight headaches occasionally now!


Perhaps next you can even get the alien hand syndrome


----------



## Ramrod (Feb 9, 2016)

Eh? Wassat?


----------



## Luc_ cI_I (Jan 25, 2016)

first the headaches, then your nervous system is so overwhelmed you start to shiver, shake and tremble, next you break your own mug on your own face


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

How many aeropresses did Sigourney Weaver drink? That would be quite nasty. ..


----------

